# People that litter



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have had a county park with a creek that runs through it pretty much to myself for years. Its under developed. Lots of open fields, woods with trails and ponds. The most perfect place for a bird dog to stretch their legs.
About a year ago my perfect place was found out by the general population. And has started being used by joggers, horseback riders, bicyclers and people that just went to fish. Yes I missed the solitude but it did helped the dogs in learning to work around these distractions. 
What I'm seeing now is more and more trash just thrown on the ground.
Glass bottles and soda cans just left on the banks. I pick it up on each run with the dogs and place it in one of the many trash cans. 
Today I took two of the dogs for a run. I was probably there only 20 minutes when I saw blood on the sand. It was from Junes foot she had sliced one of her pads. Looks like I will be looking for a new place to run them.
As a kid I was always taught to leave a place in better condition than than you found it.
Sorry rant over.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I hear you, TexasRed. Makes you wonder what their living rooms must look like. And to cause injury to any person or animal just because of their lack of regard is unconscionable.

I do know that Michigan outdoors looks much better since we passed the bottle/can deposit law way back when. Attach some money to it and people pay more attention to their litter! That careless attitude some people have is shameful.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Your not on your own TexasRed, my biggest 'Pet Hate'......  

Went for a walk the other night, which I think coincides with end of term for a lot of students, whose dormitories are not far from this park.

I, like a FOOL picked up 22 beer bottles and their boxes and their caps off this area of grass and binned them!!!

The annoying thing was, as always, the bin was less than 20ft away!! :-\ :-\

Why????? Just can't get my head round it.....Suppose it's cool....!!

My rant over :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

TexasRed - you shouldn't have opened this can of worms. This a subject I really get on my high horse about. In the UK we seem to have litter everywhere. It is not unusual to be driving a long and have takeaway debris thrown out of the window of the car in front.. people have no pride in the country they live in.

Today we took the boys to the lake for a swim again. Loads of teenagers on the doggy beach, smoking god knows what, empty glass beer bottles strewn around the beach. Broken pieces of plastic glasses (surprised they both with them), food containers, cigarette packets...don't their parents teach them to clean up after themselves.

Go to Holland and something is immediately noticeable by it's absence about their countryside...no litter ??? ??? ???They have very heavy fines for any one caught littering, and it seems to work.. We used to have that in the UK when I was a kid, and we could certainly do to bring it back.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it makes my blood boil TR, we're lucky enough to live in quite a secluded place but unfortunately a growing amount of traffic has made our quiet lane a rat run, (thanks tom tom sat nav!!! ) and the amount of discarded costa coffee cups, mcdonalds packaging etc is now unbelievable. Luckily these litter bugs can't gain access to the fields where I take Rubes for her daily workout, but I share your upbringing values


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Some one will pick it up*. That is why we have public employees isn't it?

And if they don't, then they will just go on to the next spot that isn't so dirty.

But we really have done this to ourselves. Some parents when my girls were in grade school offered to help the school's budget by cutting lawns, doing some minor repairs, cleaning.

OH NO!!! That was not allowed. That was someones job. If you took the job away by doing volunteer work, what would that person do? Go on welfare. So the job wasn't really getting done.

Some one else will do it, and someone who pays taxes will pay for it. Here in California we are running out of money to have highly paid public employees clean up after the TRASH that leave trash. But that has been predicted by others for 36 years.

_Margaret Thatcher, in a TV interview for Thames TV This Week on Feb. 5, 1976, Prime Minister Thatcher said, "...and Socialist governments traditionally do make a financial mess. They [socialists] always run out of other people's money. It's quite a characteristic of them."

Off soap box. 

RBD_


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Trash - is left by TRASH ! need I say more ?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

This topic makes me so angry! The woods we mostly go to are becoming this hiding spot for teenage kids who drink beer and then crash the bottles. I have tried to avoid the spots where there is broken glass, but now it seems like you never know where it's going to be. Pacsirta cut her paw on Monday... luckily on the side and she didn't feel a thing, it just bled a little. But Sophie has actually sliced her paw pad off once. I know exactly where it happened, and we don't go on that trail anymore. I too sometimes think I should just come one day and pick all that trash up, but it is impossible to collect it all, especially the broken glass. There are no trash bins, so it would mean me dragging the bags to the car with me. 

Ugh....


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

High fines which hurt when you have to pay!!! Otherwise it doesn't work. That's how it works here in Singapore!!! $500 for littering... No chewing gums sold here. Doesn't mean that you can't find trash but general it's the most clean city I've ever seen. Children even learn at school how to keep the environment clean, how to wash your hands, how to give older people seat etc.... And at least you have people who work to keep every place clean because they have to work. In Europe a lot of people don't want to work ( and especially doing this kind of work ) because Welfare covers their costs of life....why working then?!! 
When we return to Germany - it's dirty for us there. There are fines too, but only about $70 ...and no one cares.... So sad.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I've always loathed litter bugs - people who would rather toss their trash out the window rather than deal with THEIR OWN trash THEMSELVES! Now that I have Otto I find it more disturbing than ever! Taking him on walks as a small pup was a nightmare! As we all know, he tried putting EVERYTHING in his mouth - which usually turned out to be someones trash, chewed gum, or cigarette butt. Glad that phase is over, but the litter is more evident to me now than ever !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its sad to know that most of us have the same problem.
This park is 5 minutes from my house its close to 12,000 acres when completed. It is my dogs favorite place to play in the world when were not hunting. It is a creek that looked nearly the same as it did over 200 years ago when Akokisa Indians roamed the land. It was private land, some bought and some donated to the county to keep it that way. What a shame it was in better condition privately owned. Some years before this it was leased for hunting and my family leased some of it. There were rules that you had to follow or you were kicked off the lease and forfeited your money.
What these trashy people don't seem to understand or care, is that anything left on a sand bank will end up in our waterway with the rise and fall the creek level. Even though I run the dogs away from were most people use the park, it doesn't help much when trash travels miles once its in the water.


----------

